# Kangaroo Buddy Blanket - Free Knit Pattern



## stann (Mar 3, 2011)

http://samaritanspurse.gotdns.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/Kangaroo_Blanket_Snuggle_JLG_exclusive.pdf


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful,thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Aussieyank (Mar 3, 2013)

So Cute! thanks for posting it.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

So lovely! Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Hoots (Jan 22, 2012)

Unbiased..... very, very cute. Thank you.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Love it, so cute and cuddly looking. Thanks for the link.


----------



## veejayh (Feb 5, 2013)

It's wonderful. Now to look for the yarn. I bet that babies will love the feel of it. Thank you.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Cute buddy blanket. Thanks for the link.


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for posting, this is adorable!


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you for the link, off to make a start on one for grandson.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

thanks for this resource. I put parcels together every year for Samaritans Purse here in the Pacific, so this will be great for next year's parcels.


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for the link have saved it for project next year


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Adorable. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

This is just too adorable and I want to thank you so much for sharing this site with me and all the others on KP.


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

I think this would make a wonderful tooth fairy blanket. The child could put his tooth in the pocket. Robin in MA


----------



## JoanieP (Nov 5, 2011)

Adorable! Thanks for the link.


----------



## GrandmaJan (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing the link to this adorable piece.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Darling! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

tommy goes in the pocket thank you stann


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

thank u


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

That is so cute, thanks.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Love it! thank you for the link


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I think I want to make this. 
What is the "Head Gusset?"


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

So very cute,,,thanks for the link.


----------



## Zanne60 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

So cute! Thank you for posting the link.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

This is so cute! Thank you


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks so much...too cute


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you, this is adorable!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing this link - love it.


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

This is really cute. I love the pouch for a baby roo. Boy, that would be one tiny baby, too. An itsy bitsy roo!

Thanks for giving us the pattern.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the link


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Adorable, thanks so much.


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

stann said:


> http://samaritanspurse.gotdns.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/Kangaroo_Blanket_Snuggle_JLG_exclusive.pdf


Each year we get several shoeboxes for the children and have fun filling them. This year I am making knit hats for the recipients.

Have you made this pattern? How large are the snuggle blankets? It seems like they might take up most of the space in the box and there may not be room for anything else.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That is so cute! Thanks :-D


----------



## SaxMarloes84 (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Multistitchual (Nov 27, 2013)

Unfortunately I think the link is no longer working. Do you still have the pattern? Could you repost? Most appreciated!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

jpapaj said:


> Unfortunately I think the link is no longer working. Do you still have the pattern? Could you repost? Most appreciated!


What I got when I clicked on the link was info about locksmiths ...etc... NOT a kangaroo Buddy Blanket


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

stann said:


> http://samaritanspurse.gotdns.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/Kangaroo_Blanket_Snuggle_JLG_exclusive.pdf[/quote
> 
> Post deleted, can see others are also having trouble accessing the pattern. Thank you anyway.


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

That link didn't work for me but I found this one.

http://www.docstoc.com/docs/110680048/Kangaroo-Blanket-Snuggle


----------



## Multistitchual (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you. That led me to this link for the pattern:

http://operationchristmaschild.org.au/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/Kangaroo_Blanket_Snuggle_JLG_exclusive.pdf


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

I have it now too....thank you.


----------

